# Mike Motanov



## maikazz (May 27, 2009)

Hello guys, was surffing the net for some pictures from the UKBFF Warrington show last week and found this forum.

Thank you all for the possitive feedback I have read about me, and for some nice info about the show.

Will be posting here now time to time, hope to stay in touch.

Cheers.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

maikazz said:


> Hello guys, was surffing the net for some pictures from the UKBFF Warrington show last week and found this forum.
> 
> Thank you all for the possitive feedback I have read about me, and for some nice info about the show.
> 
> ...


Welcome Mike, What class did you do mate and how did you do?


----------



## maikazz (May 27, 2009)

Did my firs show over here, last week in Warrington. Great show, really enjoyed it.

Did the junior class, qualified for the UK nationals.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome to the board...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the board. :thumbup1:


----------



## butcher (Mar 18, 2009)

hi and welcome aboard:thumb:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## maikazz (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys.

By the way how do you post a picture in a thread ?? Never used any forums before


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

If you use somewhere like tinypic you can upload it and it'll give you a link which enables you to post it on a forum.

Follow the instructions, it's easy enough.

http://tinypic.com/

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## maikazz (May 27, 2009)

got that.. cheers !

got the link to the gallery of IFBB Baltic match, which was on 16/05/2009

I was competing there.

http://gallery.fitness.ee/main.php?g2_itemId=369045


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

welcome


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Is that you  welcome to the board mate. Looking awesome by way :thumbup1:

go to were it says GO advanced at bottom of screen and click it then go to the paperclip to browse for your picture and upload it. Really simple mate. You just add attachments to the post and its done mate.


----------



## maikazz (May 27, 2009)

leafman said:


> Is that you  welcome to the board mate. Looking awesome by way :thumbup1:
> 
> go to were it says GO advanced at bottom of screen and click it then go to the paperclip to browse for your picture and upload it. Really simple mate. You just add attachments to the post and its done mate.


yeah its me two weeks ago @ the Baltic Cup, won the Juniors under 21 overall.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

maikazz said:


> yeah its me two weeks ago @ the Baltic Cup, won the Juniors under 21 overall.


Good stuff you got any plans on starting up a journal of some sort? Or whats ur plans for near future? Just interseted thats all, how old are u mate if u dont mind me askiing?


----------



## maikazz (May 27, 2009)

Im 20 now.

Current plans are to do IFBB European Junior Championship in June

then UKBFF UK nationals in October and IFBB World Junior Championship in November..

these are my plans so far


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

maikazz said:


> Im 20 now.
> 
> Current plans are to do IFBB European Junior Championship in June
> 
> ...


ok well hope things go good for you. Busy year ahead by looks of it :lol: All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## maikazz (May 27, 2009)

cheers bud!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome to ukm bro


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

welcome m8 , just was say congrats on the win at warrington last sunday looked awsum m8 massive legs , just started dietin for my 1st show in september so might be on stage with u in the near future


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Welcome Mike, Looked great at the Baltic what country do you originate from and when/why come over to the UK?


----------



## funguswarrior (Feb 14, 2009)

welcome


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome to uk m, mike


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

welcome mate, you looked fantastic.... by the way i was sitting next to you in the audience


----------



## maikazz (May 27, 2009)

Kezz said:


> welcome mate, you looked fantastic.... by the way i was sitting next to you in the audience


hehe nice to meet you mate, I was surrounded by the big boys in the audience lol


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello trouble.....  :tongue: 

xxx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Hows it going mike. UKM is a great site. You'll feel the love here.

Congrats on the win.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

:whistling: Nice pics 

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hello trouble.....  :tongue:
> 
> xxx





MissBC said:


> Welcome





wes said:


> Hows it going mike. UKM is a great site. You'll feel the love here.
> 
> Congrats on the win.





RedKola said:


> :whistling: Nice pics
> 
> Oh, and welcome!


If only you guys had welcomed him 4 months ago i'm sure he'd have felt so much better :lol:


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Howe said:


> Welcome to the board!





Howe said:


> Welcome to the board.


Howe.... either you have got a stutter, or theres an echo in here.... :lol:

hehe :tongue:


----------

